# Any bicycle riders on here?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a mountain bike that needs news tires. The size is* 26 x 1.95*

They are currently Kenda smooth tread tires (as in for street use), but they are old and getting age checked. I don't mind going back to knobbies, as the bike originally had them on it.

I'm a bit behind the curve, when it comes to bicycle tire brands and which are better than others. I'll also be replacing both inner tubes as well.

I'd like to find tires that are actually made mostly of real rubber, not some of the plastic crap / nylon blends that seems to be the norm anymore.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

So are you selling the bike or just looking for new tires?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> So are you selling the bike or just looking for new tires?


Just need new tires. The tires that are on it, are way old, and are actually becoming somewhat brittle. The sidewalls are stiff and non-flexible.

Gonna buy new inner tubes as well. I tried to repair a leaking inner tube, and while putting the tire back on the rim, it actually split on me.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I just bought a set of tires for my trek hybrid. 
I chose a smaller tire width wise, with a very non aggressive tread. 
I ride mostly on a paved road or sidewalk. 
I like the faster tire instead of the knobby. 
If you choose thornproof tubes, you'll almost never get a flat, but will slow your speed down, some don't notice any difference.
The thornproof tubes can take the extra tire pressure, they also leak very slowly


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Forgot to mention the tube valves, many will have a PRESTA valve.
I stay with the shrade valve. Bought the presta valves before unknowingly, they are becoming very common , but you'll need an adapter to fit the presta valve
I think I'm using the Kenda tire . Smooth tread.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I have a mountain bike that needs news tires. The size is* 26 x 1.95*
> 
> They are currently Kenda smooth tread tires (as in for street use), but they are old and getting age checked. I don't mind going back to knobbies, as the bike originally had them on it.
> 
> ...


You should be riding that bike. Such a stress reducer, good for the cardiovascular system, less impact on your knees then walking. 
Start slow, build up your stamina. 
Trust me, thank me later, lol.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

pic said:


> You should be riding that bike. Such a stress reducer, good for the cardiovascular system, less impact on your knees then walking.
> Start slow, build up your stamina.
> Trust me, thank me later, lol.


... and DON"T forget the Advil.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I forgot that I had a spare front rim with a tire mounted on it. I've had it for years. Went down to the storage room and dug it out. It was flat of course after all those years of just sitting.

It's a Maxxis Venom and the tread looks to be a good 95%.

Took it out to my garage and inflated it to see if it was going to hold air. Let it sit overnight and this morning it was still good. Took off the tire / tube and mounted both on the rear rim of my mountain bike just about 20 min. ago.

So now I have mis-matching tires. I'll go buy a knobby tire for the front of my bike in the near future, as well as a new tube.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I forgot that I had a spare front rim with a tire mounted on it. I've had it for years. Went down to the storage room and dug it out. It was flat of course after all those years of just sitting.
> 
> It's a Maxxis Venom and the tread looks to be a good 95%.
> 
> ...


Excellent discovery, I would pass on the knobby though. 
It's all show , no go !! , lol


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

When you get on I hope you don't get arrested for peddling your a$$


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I forgot that I had a spare front rim with a tire mounted on it. I've had it for years. Went down to the storage room and dug it out. It was flat of course after all those years of just sitting.
> 
> It's a Maxxis Venom and the tread looks to be a good 95%.
> 
> ...


LMAO, you just moved, and moved all the junk also?
Take all this stuff, I have no idea what it is , put it over there. Lol
Your killing me lol !!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yesterday, we finally emptied the garage of our former home. The house is now 100% empty and ready to be listed. 

Just some paperwork to be completed and it's up for sale.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Yesterday, we finally emptied the garage of our former home. The house is now 100% empty and ready to be listed.
> 
> Just some paperwork to be completed and it's up for sale.


It's a buyers market ( covid ), don't get impatient ( low balled ).

Buyers interested @ this time may pay the extra asking price .
List it higher then pre covid


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> It's a buyers market ( covid ), don't get impatient ( low balled ).
> 
> Buyers interested @ this time may pay the extra asking price .
> List it higher then pre covid


Yes, my wife has done the comps and she's discussed them with her son. We're gonna ask more than we had originally anticipated.

You can always go down in price to sell. But, you can't go up.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I forgot that I had a spare front rim with a tire mounted on it. I've had it for years. Went down to the storage room and dug it out. It was flat of course after all those years of just sitting.
> 
> It's a Maxxis Venom and the tread looks to be a good 95%.
> 
> ...


Haha,
That'll work, very nice. Good test.
Adjust it to your build ( fat ass ) lol, ( tease )
And give it a test ride.
If it's something you can get into, then maybe upgrade.
It's better then what I was expecting


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I forgot that I had a spare front rim with a tire mounted on it. I've had it for years. Went down to the storage room and dug it out. It was flat of course after all those years of just sitting.
> 
> It's a Maxxis Venom and the tread looks to be a good 95%.
> 
> ...


Looks almost like mine, five weeks into this rotator cuff surgery, I'm getting impatient.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If I don't like the knobbies, I'm really liking the looks of these:

https://www.jensonusa.com/Maxxis-Ho...tm_medium=AVLK&avad=55963_e1a60faf9&rpi=41227


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> If I don't like the knobbies, I'm really liking the looks of these:
> 
> https://www.jensonusa.com/Maxxis-Ho...tm_medium=AVLK&avad=55963_e1a60faf9&rpi=41227


Looks like a nice tire.
Gonna make me research them, lol. 
I do need another set myself.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Looks like a nice tire.
> Gonna make me research them, lol.
> I do need another set myself.


Stick with me kid and you'll do fine. 

These were the ones I had on my bike, only not the black walls.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Kenda-K8...Black-Mountain-Hybrid-Urban-Bicycle/577776560


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Original thorn-proof tires? 

I'm assuming the rifle was an option?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Original thorn-proof tires?
> 
> I'm assuming the rifle was an option?
> 
> View attachment 18388


https://onlinebicyclemuseum.co.uk/ww1-german-bicycles/


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Gave up on the road bike because of the traffic. I now ride a stationary recumbent. Technology is so great that I put my tablet on the special rack and start a program that lets me ride anywhere in the world. The video speeds up when I pedal faster and slows down when I do. Great ride, no traffic, and no bugs in my teeth.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Donel said:


> Gave up on the road bike because of the traffic. I now ride a stationary recumbent. Technology is so great that I put my tablet on the special rack and start a program that lets me ride anywhere in the world. The video speeds up when I pedal faster and slows down when I do. Great ride, no traffic, and no bugs in my teeth.


I wasn't aware that bicycle riders rode fast enough to get bugs in their teeth. I was under the assumption that bugs could avoid bicycle riders easily enough.

There are times when riding my m/c, bugs have hit my helmet shield so hard, I swear it sounded / felt like a .22LR hitting it. 

I see plenty of m/c riders not wearing a helmet, only sun glasses and a dew rag on their head.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Donel said:


> Gave up on the road bike because of the traffic. I now ride a stationary recumbent. Technology is so great that I put my tablet on the special rack and start a program that lets me ride anywhere in the world. The video speeds up when I pedal faster and slows down when I do. Great ride, no traffic, and no bugs in my teeth.


Very nice, I use to enjoy the spinning classes, great workout, same sore ass though. 
I think there's a break in period for your ass to adjust to the soreness of a sore ass.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I wasn't aware that bicycle riders rode fast enough to get bugs in their teeth. I was under the assumption that bugs could avoid bicycle riders easily enough.
> 
> There are times when riding my m/c, bugs have hit my helmet shield so hard, I swear it sounded / felt like a .22LR hitting it.
> 
> I see plenty of m/c riders not wearing a helmet, only sun glasses and a dew rag on their head.


My eyes always watered while trying to wear just sunglasses.
I liked accelerating fast. Lol


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

A good downhill and 50mph is not uncommon. Bugs mostly when flying through a cloud of see-me-nots.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Donel said:


> A good downhill and 50mph is not uncommon. Bugs mostly when flying through a cloud of see-me-nots.


Lol, ( no see um )


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I guess when I get another colt born I will need to name it bicycle, so I can say I ride a bicycle


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

But...but...but you got a motorcycle.Why ya wanna go back to pedaling?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

stokes said:


> But...but...but you got a motorcycle.Why ya wanna go back to pedaling?


I've had a mountain bike for quite some time, my wife as well. I guess we just kind of got out of the habit of bicycling. This new area we live in is great for riding, both streets and trails.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I've had a mountain bike for quite some time, my wife as well. I guess we just kind of got out of the habit of bicycling. This new area we live in is great for riding, both streets and trails.


You may need to acquire an electric assisted bicycle, it may add a fun new element to an old routine


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> You may need to acquire an electric assisted bicycle, it may add a fun new element to an old routine


Naw..........I don't see that as anything that will happen soon in my future. I'm still in pretty good shape, considering the abuse others tried to dole out over the years.

If we come to a hill that is simply too steep for a bicycle, we'll simply walk um up. We do have one that we have to take to get to our house. It's a long, drawn out hill. I'd say about 1/2 mile mile or so. We're gonna have to deal with it if we want to ride other areas of our community.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Naw..........I don't see that as anything that will happen soon in my future. I'm still in pretty good shape, considering the abuse others tried to dole out over the years.
> 
> If we come to a hill that is simply too steep for a bicycle, we'll simply walk um up. We do have one that we have to take to get to our house. It's a long, drawn out hill. I'd say about 1/2 mile mile or so. We're gonna have to deal with it if we want to ride other areas of our community.


You're taking it the wrong way, electric assisted doesn't imply you're out of shape. 
It's meant to add a new element of fun , to an already fun activity


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> You're taking it the wrong way, electric assisted doesn't imply you're out of shape.
> It's meant to add a new element of fun , to an already fun activity


I already have way too many DeWalt power tool batteries laying around and collecting dust. Too damn expensive to replace um.

Last thing I need are more batteries to keep an eye on..................


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I already have way too many DeWalt power tool batteries laying around and collecting dust. Too damn expensive to replace um.
> 
> Last thing I need are more batteries to keep an eye on..................


I'm trying to help spend your stimulus money. Lol


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I'm trying to help spend your stimulus money. Lol


Yeah, I had a hunch that you might be. But, I got to get it first.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

On a positive note.......

My wife and our 20 yr. old grand-son were out running some errands today, and they stopped by our local Costco.

They returned with a mega pack of toilet paper and a mega pack of paper towels. Oh yeah, and the lean ground beef was in-stock and at a reasonable price. She bought several pounds of it.









Looks like we'll survive just fine.


----------

